# 200 dogs found dead



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

There are no words nice enough to say on this forum. 

Deputies: At least 200 dead dogs found behind Goose Creek home - WCIV-TV | ABC News 4 - Charleston News, Sports, Weather


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

This guy better get some serious jail time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He loved every one of those dogs. 

I think that people get sick. It's kind of like anorexia where you can't see how bad you are looking. I think the animals go down by degrees, and they really can't see how bad it is. 

But some of the dogs were shot, so they obviously saw that those dogs were seriously bad off. How terribly sad and disgusting. 

They should both be charged with cruelty to animals -- felony charges. They need to go to jail.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

This is just horrific!! And I think not only should the man go to jail but that woman deserves to go to jail too for having a hand in it! She knew what was going on! And you cant tell me that "you dont want a fat dog going after a deer" ... so what you want an emaciated dog running after a deer? My uncle has 6 hunting dogs 2 walker hounds, and 4 rabbit hounds and none of them are emaciated, lean yes, but you dont see any bones or anything, they are well taken care of and he hunts deer and rabbit.... I also have seen his buddies hunting dogs and they are the same... So what she says is absolutely bologna!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, local shelters put down hundreds of dogs per month. Ill withhold judgement.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

volcano said:


> Well, local shelters put down hundreds of dogs per month. Ill withhold judgement.


Local shelters don't have over 200 dogs running around sick, starving, and neglected. They care for a dog until they can no longer hold it for a new dog, and they humanely euthanize the dog, not shoot it in the head and leave it to rot.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll just keep my opinions to myself, in fear of being banned from the forum. 

But... really, Volcano? That's because HUNDREDS of different owners bring in HUNDREDS of dogs EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. (At least at our county shelter, which takes in an average of 200+ animals DAILY!) It's not ONE person's doing, like this is!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

volcano said:


> Well, local shelters put down hundreds of dogs per month. Ill withhold judgement.


Umm yeah, put down as humanely as possible in most cases. Not shot in the head or starved to death.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Shot in the head really doesn't bother me. People can do that every bit as humanely as taking a dog to the vet. But starving dogs or otherwise not treating them so that they die painful and unnecessary deaths -- that is seriously grusome. 

Some shelters still kill dogs in the following ways: 
Heart stick -- pull them out of their kennels and stab them. I don't know if it is more humane or just cheaper than gassing them.

Gassing -- cramming as many live dogs into a chamber as they can fit in there and then applying gas for a period of time. Dogs that are still alive after the gas has been turned off and ventilated are gassed again. During dying I am guessing these dog tear on each other. I would rather get a bullet in my head than be gassed. 

Shooting -- yeah it is still done some places, just not very common. 

The needle -- this is where they have to use a vet or euth tech. They inject the dog with stuff that shuts down their organs. If you do this at the vet, they will usually put your dog into a deep sleep first, and then inject the rest of the concoction, but not always. I don't know if this is what they do at shelters or not. 

They used to electrocute the dogs in Cleveland. I don't know when that procedure went out of fashion, but I am glad that it did. 

I haven't heard of them starving dogs to death though, quite the opposite. Too often they take a dog who is at deaths door, nurse it back to health, only to find it has no home, now adopters, and shucks, now they have to euthanize a healthy dog. But, if they get the story out there about the dog, they might find someone to adopt it. So I hope those dogs that have already fought back from the brink of death are truly saved. I would probably put down the severely injured or terribly ill, and use the money to provide for more dogs that are euth'd every day just because there isn't space for them. But that make me cold.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I only said that because of the neghbor saying he was good to the dogs. It does sound creepy, I never said he wasnt bad, just not enough info.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, typical comment from a neighbor. "Oh gee, he was such a quiet person who was friendly and kind to anyone he saw" Of course that is right after the person kills a bunch of people in a rage.............
This person was not good to his dogs, he was starving them. We have lots of friends with hunting hounds, they are well fed top quality food to keep their muscle good and strength to run what they are hunting. Skinny starving dogs do not make good hunting dogs, that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

volcano said:


> I only said that because of the neghbor saying he was good to the dogs. It does sound creepy, I never said he wasnt bad, just not enough info.


Actually, I am impressed. Usually it is only the threads involving actions of police officers on duty or off where people feel they need more information and do not want to jump to judgements. 

Since I don't have that particular hang-up, I usually start recruiting for lynch mobs in circumstances like this. 

Dogs ask so little, give so much, trust us, are so dependent on us, and are 100% genuine, that it is a real piece of work who can allow dogs to reach such a state of deterioration. Our penalties for this behavior are ridiculous. There ought to be some justice for dogs. I know they aren't human, but the beasts that are doing this to them aren't either.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

selzer said:


> Actually, I am impressed. Usually it is only the threads involving actions of police officers on duty or off where people feel they need more information and do not want to jump to judgements.
> 
> Since I don't have that particular hang-up, I usually start recruiting for lynch mobs in circumstances like this.
> 
> Dogs ask so little, give so much, trust us, are so dependent on us, and are 100% genuine, that it is a real piece of work who can allow dogs to reach such a state of deterioration. Our penalties for this behavior are ridiculous. There ought to be some justice for dogs. I know they aren't human, but the beasts that are doing this to them aren't either.


Agreed. There is more then enough information proving animal abuse.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow... how people can be so cruel continues to baffle me. I have seen and heard a lot in my volunteer work, yet, I am still left speechless by this account.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 17, 2013)

I would have to say there is some mental illness working on this family. I hope they give them 
some sort of mental test before they prosecute. Not to make excuses I love dogs. 
They should never be allowed to own dogs again.
My aunt was an animal horder and she had mental issues. She also argued she loved those animals and cared for them. However they lived in filth and animal feces and animal carcasses. She would argue to her death she did nothing wrong. God love her.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I have nothing good to say about the guy, but I can get dragged down by hate, so im bowing out. The other thread about a guy killing a gsd in my town had me so worked up its best for me to avoid these threads or ill say something dumb thatl get me kicked off the forum.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How awful for those poor animals.


----------

